# How long?



## Thoreau (Jun 18, 2012)

I was wondering how long did it took you from thinking about doing stuff like long time traveling, train hoping, squatting... and asorts
I want to know how long did the planing take and how did you found out about people doing that and why or what was your influence to gain motivation to do that? like people that inspired you, events in your life, you found these things by accident..?

Let me know, im curious, since the high school exams are ending and I said to myself i would leave and do some similar things, ive done some traveling, but not alone and it was less...punk?

Discuss


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 18, 2012)

I lost my job at McDonald's for having a purple mohawk, my rent money was stolen and my landlord told me that if I'm out in 3 days he won't file for eviction.
"FUCK what am I going to do now"
I decided to go down to campus where all the other homeless people hang out so I could observe how they survive. I found new friends, some really good ones and many asshole ones. My 3rd day on the streets I had 7 undercover cops sticking their guns in my face for littering my cigarette butt. I quickly started learning how to survive in a world I didn't know nothing about. But I didn't have the internet to research this way of life, I just waited for my tax return bought an alice pack and a rand mcnally atlas and stuck out my thumb. (by myself)


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 19, 2012)

honestly i kind of sort of just fell into all of this on accident. A friend from another site recommended StP since he thought it would be interesting for me to read and such. Eventually I started talking to these guys doing something interesting on the east coast so i said fuck it and left. My life wasn't going anywhere special and I was bored as hell so I put in my two week notice and just left. I was vastly under packed and unprepared but I picked up on a lot pretty fast. Made me less of bitch too.


----------



## ped (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish I could say I was some cool anarcho-revolutionary sticking it to society in my own mind but it's purely utilitarian and selfish for me. Rent costs too much, pay is too little and a dead end job gets boring. Plus I always wanted to get away and see interesting geography. Now my problem is gas is too goddamn expensive and I basically have to hold a full-time job to live in a van.

The only thing of the "punk scene" I know of is my old girlfriend dragging me to a subhumans show years ago. They bought me a bunch of beers afterwards and had good conversations. Nice guys but I thought they sucked really bad. Other than that I had no idea until I came here it was so "trendy" or even related to each other.


----------

